# Troxel Helmets



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I've ridden with pretty much nothing but Troxel helmets my entire life and am going to need to buy another helmet soon. I was going to get another Troxel, however, I've noticed a pretty big stigma surrounding the brand and notice that a lot of people try to avoid them. How come? One of my Troxels saved my life nearly 10 years ago and so I've never thought that they didn't do their job or were unsafe, personally. I know they are not fancy and are pretty cheap, but have always seemed perfectly safe. I know they are not comparable to the helmets 4x their price range and I don't expect them to be, but are there really any concerns with Troxel helmets? I have noticed that brands like International/IRH are pretty highly acclaimed, but the one I had 15+ years ago as a kid was almost identical to your average schooling Troxel. It was the only non-Troxel helmet I ever had and I think was pretty cheap as well.

I tend to see a lot of posts on horse sites and groups asking for helmet recommendations and "no Troxel please", and was wondering if there were any legitimate issues with them.

If there are any legitimate reasons I should avoid Troxels, I would like to know, because safety is a priority to me. Also, are there any other good brands for those on a budget? I really can't afford a fancy $200+ helmet that will only last a few years before I need to replace it with something else.

Also, a random helmet question that doesn't really have anything to do with the brand: When should a helmet be replaced, and is it really necessary to replace it every 3-4 years? My current helmet is a 2012 model, but is still in great condition, has never taken a fall, and has been scarcely used over the past 2 1/2 years since I hardly rode during that time. There's nothing starting to wear out on it and it's been properly stored its entire life. I don't want to take a risk if it's a safety issue, but if it doesn't need to be replaced yet, I will hold off.

Thank you!


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a Tipperary helmet that's been fine for me. Same price range as the Troxel.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For some it is a stigma of brand that people want to be seen riding in.
Show riders have "fads" of equipment, colors, brands that they will use and then change them on a whim when a new "flavor of the month" as I call it starts.

So, some information you need to know....
_All approved ASTM/SEI helmets all meet and go through the* EXACT SAME TESTING* and must meet the exact same requirements._
Helmets can and are made differently in shape of the skull mold from a round to more oval shape fit.
A helmet is only as good as the fit it provides for the rider.
Some helmets fit lower covering the back of the skull while others fit higher on the skull, lower on the ear or cut above the ear, a lower profile or more bowl fit as it use to be referred to....
_It has to do with fit...the best fit and comfort for your skull, period!_

So, personally for me I can not ride nor stand to even put a Troxel brand helmet on my head.
I get a instant raging headache as I have a oval head trying to fit it into a round hole does not work comfortably..._just a no-go for me. :-x_
I do have a budget to spend and stay within so when I look at a helmet I do not look at anything out of my $$ range, period._ 
Remember that all helmets meet the same testing standards and must pass those tests to carry a certified designation!

_So, I also strongly support going to any tack shop, and try on several helmets from different manufacturers and in different styles as they all will fit slightly different in comfort.
Choose a helmet that fits you instantly so comfortably that you could wear it all day long with no remembrance of it being on your head...You want that comfortable, like old comfy jeans or shoes...those favorite pajamas kind of thing.

So, I did recently replace my helmet because it was old and very out of date and just not safe anymore. :redface:
I found what I was going to purchase in my price-range, then I did the unthinkable and grabbed the $650 helmets and tried several on...for me they fit no different, did _*not*_ offer one thing better or worse than my $79.00 helmet did. 
It was "the name"...the hype and fad that made that price.
It is advertising and affiliation of a pro-rider who is popular in the show-ring and seen wearing a particular product that punches the price ridiculous high.
_*Remember, **all helmets have the same testing done to get that approved designation*_.
_** All helmets must have a date of manufacturing inside them. Buy a helmet with as current a date as possible. All helmets are recommended to be replaced at 5 years from manufacturing, after a fall or if dropped {even if that is out of your hand}...any type of impact needs a inspection done by the manufacturer or replaced. Hairline cracks can happen and if it does it compromises the helmets ability to protect the skull properly.**
We have only 1 brain and it needs protecting as best we can do in a sport that is high impact and dangerous at times.

Go shopping for a new helmet in a tack shop so you can do actual try-ons.
_Set your budget and stick with it...let the store sales people know what you are willing to spend, period.
If you find what you want and it is comparably priced to what you can purchase online then buy it.
Remember to check that manufacture date no matter where that helmet comes from...do not accept a helmet that is a few years old either. {Stores rotate their stock so newest is often at the back of the stock shelf}
Do your online looking of several helmet brands so you have a idea of what is around, you like the look of and when presented with that helmet brand and style in the store you know if it is a good price or robbery taking place. :icon_rolleyes:

_Enjoy the shopping experience..._
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stigma? against Troxel? I have never heard of such a thing. I had a Troxel, it saved my brain and broke doing it, the way it is supposed to!

But, they never fit well, and when I tried my friend's Tipperary , I was sold. but, as many people have commented before in past helmet threads, the head shape that is suited for a Tip. is ovular, whereas the best fit for a Trox. is rounder.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

HunterEq95 said:


> Also, a random helmet question that doesn't really have anything to do with the brand: When should a helmet be replaced, and is it really necessary to replace it every 3-4 years? My current helmet is a 2012 model, but is still in great condition, has never taken a fall, and has been scarcely used over the past 2 1/2 years since I hardly rode during that time. There's nothing starting to wear out on it and it's been properly stored its entire life. I don't want to take a risk if it's a safety issue, but if it doesn't need to be replaced yet, I will hold off.
> 
> Thank you!


_Much of the answer to this is because technology and improving of helmet construction, materials used could of taken place.
It is a disclaimer inside every new helmet box and on every tagged helmet to replace.....you know what it reads as.
Honestly my helmet was far older than that that I replaced...
When I bought my new helmet I was able to compare features of construction and there was a difference in just everything in my case...
Now, my older helmet was still more comfortable but I think it also was just "squished" fit comfort as my new helmet is now just as comfy.
Contact your helmet manufacturer and see if you sent them that helmet if they would retest, certify it again as it only has expired... they just might.
The other thing I know is do not keep your helmet inside a vehicle during the summer...it can change some of the plastics used in manufacturing that all helmets have inside them...it can compromise the safety factor.

Hope that helps answering some of your questions I missed before. :wink:
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...
_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Agree with the above. Troxels just don't seem to fit too many people. Plus they make one's head look HUGE. 

I had foster kids for years and only two kids fit in the Troxel. They both had rather large round heads. 

I have an oval shape so use a Tipperary Sportage helmet, they are about $59 or $69 right now which is not bad at all. They don't look as huge as some either.


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!

I like the idea of trying them on at a tack store. I always just picked up the large size Troxel from the feed store shelf, as that was all they carried in about 5 different colors, and never thought anything of it. I have noticed that even with the dial and harness fitted properly that I feel that there is too much space on the sides, almost as if it is too wide. If I wear one without the dial, it really feels kind of wobbly. I am guessing I probably have an oval shaped head as well.

I have also gotten mild headaches after wearing mine for an extended period of time, but chalked it up to just being the way I am since I get headaches from hats, ponytails, anything on my head or in my hair, etc. I had less issues when I was a kid and young teenager, but have noticed it more now that I'm older.

I will have to check out the Tipperarys. I also have heard a lot of good things about Ovation helmets and they seem pretty cheap as well, but I know nothing about them or their fit.

I don't recall having ever dropped my helmet, but I'm sure I wouldn't really remember if I did, because I tend to be clumsy and drop things a lot, especially when trying to get a handful of stuff into my tack locker at the barn. The only time my helmet has been in my car was to drive to the barn or when driving back, and if I needed to stop and park for awhile, I cracked my windows and wasn't gone for very long.

Is it okay to store my helmet in my tack locker in my barn as well? I have been putting mine in the draw string helmet bag it came with and putting it in my tack locker so it is always there and not getting misplaced or moved around at home and doesn't have to sit in the car if I need to stop somewhere. I have noticed that a few other people at my barn put their helmets in their lockers.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

HunterEq95 said:


> I will have to check out the Tipperarys. I also have heard a lot of good things about Ovation helmets and they seem pretty cheap as well, but I know nothing about them or their fit.
> 
> Is it okay to store my helmet in my tack locker in my barn as well? I have been putting mine in the draw string helmet bag it came with and putting it in my tack locker so it is always there and not getting misplaced or moved around at home and doesn't have to sit in the car if I need to stop somewhere.


I see many make comments that those 2 brands have many people wearing them, in fact more make comment of these used than those $650 helmets actually...

_It is perfect to store your helmet in its bag in your locker at the barn._
I think the concern is in sunlight and 120 degree + temps reached quickly in cars then sustained to avoid.
I think it is the combination that can lead to problems.

My helmet is also a Tipperary now.
I also liked the Ovation but it was a older manufacturing date by 18 months older, that to me was just unacceptable at "full-price" as another size or color that was only 2 months old manufactured. 
Do try on several styles and brands...and try different sizes as it can make a big difference.
You should _not_ get a headache though from just trying/wearing a helmet in a store. 
Ouch. :icon_rolleyes:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Agree with the above. Troxels just don't seem to fit too many people. Plus they make one's head look HUGE.
> 
> I had foster kids for years and only two kids fit in the Troxel. They both had rather large round heads.
> 
> I have an oval shape so use a Tipperary Sportage helmet, they are about $59 or $69 right now which is not bad at all. They don't look as huge as some either.


This is SO TRUE!!!! I found that they do make your head look ENORMOUS!! :iagree:


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with the comments about the Troxels making one's head look huge... lol. 

I recently decided to get my own helmet because I got tired of using other people's. With all the sweat and stuff. Anyway I went to my local tack shop and opted for the cheapest well fitting helmet I could find. I was sold on Ovation. All of the Troxel's I tried on did not fit at all. My head must be oddly shaped. The one I have (Ovation) was $55 and it is SO comfy. I have never had any real issues with it being hot or giving me a headache.

I will say though, I tried on a $320 helmet... it was sooo comfortable. I couldn't justify spending that much though


----------

